# landscaping around the barn



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I want to put flowers on either side of my barn doors (this is the best pic I could find). Would rose bushes be ok? I want somethign that will flower almost all summer? AND what color? I know, I have tons and tons of work. I'm going to move the round pen into the ridign arena, it'll look better in there and save room. Then I'll clean up where it is and put river stone down and maybe some type of flowers or bushes along that fence line too... Any suggestions? i want it to be REALLY pretty... right now it's yucky messy but... maybe I can get it pretty? AND what can I do to the back of hte house? to make it pretty. i mean, we have plans for retaining walls and decks and stuff, but money money money.....one thing at a time....
















[/url]


----------

